# Botox and lip-fillers



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Will try to restrain my opinion 😑 










Your type?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yuck.

Same applies to boob jobs and the aesthetics appeal of people who get facelifts. Which in reality doesn’t actually make people look younger, it just makes them look weird and yucky.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Same applies to boob jobs and the aesthetics appeal of people who get facelifts. Which in reality doesn’t actually make people look younger, it just makes them look weird and yucky.


Like any cosmetic procedure it all depends on if the goal is to look natural and how good the surgeon is. The gross weird obvious examples out there are usually bad surgeons. The very good examples you don't see because you don't know they had work done. My wife has implants and you wouldn't know she was enhanced even if you saw her in a tiny bikini.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Like any cosmetic procedure it all depends on if the goal is to look natural and how good the surgeon is. The gross weird obvious examples out there are usually bad surgeons. The very good examples you don't see because you don't know they had work done. My wife has implants and you wouldn't know she was enhanced even if you saw her in a tiny bikini.


Well based on the photo provided on the madonna thread if that's the handiwork of the best surgeons in Hollywood I can only imagine the amateurs!

Oh wait I don't have to imagine, I've got google.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

If the reason the woman did it was to improve her BJ skills, it might be nice.

Speaking of which men are now using Botox injections in their penis to help deal with ED.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Young at Heart said:


> If the reason the woman did it was to improve her BJ skills, it might be nice.


Don't see the appeal of such lips on one's pecker but beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess 

... 🤮😖


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Tongue stud maybe. Crazy lips, not so much.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Like any cosmetic procedure it all depends on if the goal is to look natural and how good the surgeon is. The gross weird obvious examples out there are usually bad surgeons. The very good examples you don't see because you don't know they had work done. My wife has implants and you wouldn't know she was enhanced even if you saw her in a tiny bikini.


Bet my wife would. She's always cluing me to women having implants. I always have to ask, "How do you know?" I like modest sized bosoms so I usually don't pay enough attention to fuller bosoms to know whether they are natural or enhanced.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> If the reason the woman did it was to improve her BJ skills, it might be nice.
> 
> Speaking of which men are now using Botox injections in their penis to help deal with ED.


How does that help? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If the pole results are so one-sided, what's up with the damn trend, and maybe this is a generational thing because the millenials love their plastic Bs for some reason


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Fashions are interesting. The young lady who was the first to nail me was not happy that she had naturally full lips. I would like to learn how she feels about the fish lip fashion now.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake. I am really tired of the trend where everything about a woman is fake. With that said, I knew a girl that got lip injections each month and it did make her look better. As with everything else though, people take these things too far and end up looking fake and ridiculous.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Julie's Husband said:


> Fashions are interesting. The young lady who was the first to nail me was not happy that she had naturally full lips. I would like to learn how she feels about the *fish lip fashion* now.


Fish lip fashion hahahaha  



Enigma32 said:


> Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake. I am really tired of the trend where everything about a woman is fake. With that said, I knew a girl that got lip injections each month and it did make her look better. As with everything else though, people take these things too far and end up looking fake and ridiculous.


Yeah but some blokes are into this sh-t too for some reason, I give them crap for it lol but to each their own.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake. I am really tired of the trend where everything about a woman is fake. With that said, I knew a girl that got lip injections each month and it did make her look better. As with everything else though, people take these things too far and end up looking fake and ridiculous.



Yep....

There are tasteful and modest ways that would make a very good improvement...Some people get great results in the area of the eyes and lips if done with moderation and with the intent to not create something, but rather restore it to its original and youthful appearance...

There are zillions of women(and even some men) that had procedures done and anyone out there would never know they had anything done...That's the key..


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Julie's Husband said:


> How does that help? Inquiring minds want to know...


botox to treat ED A lot of additional study has been done since 2017 when this article was published.

A study on 176 patients 2016 to 2019 report on the study

2020 Article on Botox injections for ED treatment. Botox injections for better erections

Enjoy!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Like any cosmetic procedure it all depends on if the goal is to look natural and how good the surgeon is. The gross weird obvious examples out there are usually bad surgeons. The very good examples you don't see because you don't know they had work done. My wife has implants and you wouldn't know she was enhanced even if you saw her in a tiny bikini.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> botox to treat ED A lot of additional study has been done since 2017 when this article was published.
> 
> A study on 176 patients 2016 to 2019 report on the study
> 
> ...


Thanks for the references. I'd already searched out the earlier study.

As an aside, the 2020 article is interesting in itself. I tried to find out whether it was translated and whether English is the author's first language.

On the botox side, the article seems to be taken from wording in the studies with standard botox info warnings and such added in. Interesting.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mostly these women look like someone punched them in the mouth.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I've never seen a cosmetic plastic job that I liked. I'm sure they're some.
Give me natural face, skin, boobs, everything. 
Boobs that hang up to a certain point are better than torpedo boobs.
That stick straight out. Ones mans opinion only, but thats the deal.
I'm a fan of 'mom bods' anyway; so much more sexy than skinny models.
'Mom bods' rule over 'model bods'. What ye says tammers?
Whatever floats your boat as they say.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Well based on the photo provided on the madonna thread if that's the handiwork of the best surgeons in Hollywood I can only imagine the amateurs!
> 
> Oh wait I don't have to imagine, I've got google.
> 
> View attachment 92661


There does seem to be a trend in LA especially with the ridiculous lips. Lips blow up quite a bit after getting the injections then settle down but the trend going on out there does seem to be stupid huge lips as the goal. The thing with lip fillers is it blows up, then settles down to what the intended outcome was then slowly go back to natural over time. So people go bigger knowing they will get smaller if they are too big at first. If you go to some areas of LA it's like walking around in a cartoon with all the huge lips. I don't get how these women who intentionally go with those huge lips like in your pic think they look good.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Personal said:


>


A friend of ours who is a plastic surgeon didn't even know she had them until she told him. Her situation is special though, we had our son about 1 year after she got them so she had Ds after the procedure then when breastfeeding they blew up to EEs for a few months so I think the expansion with the breast feeding left them softer and more natural then the typical quality job, good timing and luck. But her surgeon is well known nationally for the natural results he gets. 

The key with natural looking cosmetic procedures is not erasing all imperfections. Thats why when an eighty year old gets a facelift and they want to have no wrinkles after they will end up looking messed up. Or if a bald guy goes in for a hair transplant, going from Q-ball bald to a full head of hair is going to look like obvious plugs. The Fish lips trend though is something different, thats a look they are specifically going for.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

As a doctor who has delved into a little cosmetics side business in the past I don’t know what Botox has to do with this picture. Most of the time I see people criticizing Botox they put up a picture of someone with excess filler.

My wife orders Botox using my medical license and does her own shots. It reduces wrinkles but it’s nothing crazy.

She has gotten filler in her lips a few times but again it’s nothing crazy and looks good. Plus feels pretty good when getting a BJ.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I will never understand why people would inject themselves with poison. 
Nor injections of some chemical to make their lips look fat. 
I just wish people would accept themselves and like themselves as they are and not go along with the flow.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Most of the time what people label “botox” is actually just a very obvious facelift.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

NO ONE has said yes?! This blows my mind. My late husband found the thought of increasing my lips size a good idea, simply because he associated it with oral sex (duh, not surprising). I was just surprised there are zero votes for yes lol.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> NO ONE has said yes?! This blows my mind. My late husband found the thought of increasing my lips size a good idea, simply because he associated it with oral sex (duh, not surprising). I was just surprised there are zero votes for yes lol.


I’ll vote yes with the caveat that we are talking about a well done job that isn’t excessive.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

CallingDrLove said:


> I’ll vote yes with the caveat that we are talking about a well done job that isn’t excessive.


🤭😆 precisely. Top notch service.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I think the reason for all of the fake glamour.....eyebrows that look like clowns, the fake eyelashes, fake nails, lip fillers, plastic surgery, breast implants is that women have been shown examples of beauty continually through TV, media, magazine, ads, you name it. Trends take on and are accepted, infact admired in many cases...ladies comparing their fake nails and loving their friends' selections. There are many women who feel age creeping at their door and do not like the image they see in the mirror so the fix is the fake stuff as this will give them the youthful look they desire. I personally find alot of it hideous and I am a woman. None of it makes the person and for the most part I feel it takes away from who the person is as I find it does not add to their beauty.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I heard when they are filling lips, they do so by taking fat from your butt. So basically, when you kiss a girl with enhanced lips, you are kissing her.....


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

AVR1962 said:


> I think the reason for all of the fake glamour.....eyebrows that look like clowns, the fake eyelashes, fake nails, lip fillers, plastic surgery, breast implants is that women have been shown examples of beauty continually through TV, media, magazine, ads, you name it. Trends take on and are accepted, infact admired in many cases...ladies comparing their fake nails and loving their friends' selections. There are many women who feel age creeping at their door and do not like the image they see in the mirror so the fix is the fake stuff as this will give them the youthful look they desire. I personally find alot of it hideous and I am a woman. None of it makes the person and for the most part I feel it takes away from who the person is as I find it does not add to their beauty.


The falsh eyelashes are another issue. I do not like them at all. Some women wear lashes so large that they look like window awnings. I am amazed that I see women wearing them for every day wear and not just for party or other dress up occasions.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> The falsh eyelashes are another issue. I do not like them at all. Some women wear lashes so large that they look like window awnings. I am amazed that I see women wearing them for every day wear and not just for party or other dress up occasions.


look like an entire bat wing on their eye 😭😀


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> The falsh eyelashes are another issue. I do not like them at all. *Some women wear lashes so large that they look like window awnings*. I am amazed that I see women wearing them for every day wear and not just for party or other dress up occasions.


This is nothing new, btw...

Depending on how old you are, your mom might have put these kids to shame... 😂


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

hamadryad said:


> This is nothing new, btw...
> 
> Depending on how old you are, your mom might have put these kids to shame... 😂


I'm late 76. My folks and our entire social circle were rural folks and would not have considered false eyelashes.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> NO ONE has said yes?! This blows my mind. My late husband found the thought of increasing my lips size a good idea, simply because he associated it with oral sex (duh, not surprising). I was just surprised there are zero votes for yes lol.


People without direct experience with quality/tasteful cosmetic procedures relate those procedures with the crazy examples you see around. I voted it depends on the woman because it depends on how it is done.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> I'm late 76. My folks and our entire social circle were rural folks and would not have considered false eyelashes.


Back in the 60's when my mom was young, many of the women at that time ran false eyelashes...They were equal to or even more extreme then what you see today, but I can imagine that it would be something that would be more popular in urban areas and less so in the country....


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

hamadryad said:


> Back in the 60's when my mom was young, many of the women at that time ran false eyelashes...They were equal to or even more extreme then what you see today, but I can imagine that it would be something that would be more popular in urban areas and less so in the country....


After some thought, I need to change my answer. I grew up about a block from a barrio and the Latinas had a very different take on makeup. They did wear false eyelashes, I think, and just about everything else. I remember having the thought that they looked like they were wearing the entire Revlon (popular at the time) makeup counter.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

women think men like women with fuller lips, some as they think we like women with make up put on with a shovel


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm surprised at the poll, because I also would have thought it's a type, like Angelina Jolie she has natural fish lips and folks find her very attractive. I don't 😑 

In fact her lips turn me off too, guess I just don't like the whole pouty look.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> women think men like women with fuller lips, some as they think we like women with make up put on with a shovel


IMO some stuff they can go overboard with and I'm cool with but some is too much, like for example:










If it wasn't for the lips and the fake nails (big turn off for me, I love natural nails), I would say yes despite the fake eyelashes/brow makeup/etc etc

That pic is perhaps objectively attractive (based on modern societal trends and standards)? What you guys reckon now? Change your vote? 😅


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> What you guys reckon now? Change your vote? 😅


Dunno. Who's under all that stuff?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Julie's Husband said:


> Dunno. Who's under all that stuff?


For discussion purposes lets not dilute the thread with inevitable fluctuations of attraction based on personality.

This is a looks based question!


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

I have naturally full lips. I often try not to have them stand out too much by wearing lighter color lip color. Like, if I wear red lipstick, my lips look huge! Also, I guess big lips weren't always a thing because as a kid I remember my mother telling me not to lick my lips because she said they'd get even bigger.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> I will never understand why people would inject themselves with poison.
> Nor injections of some chemical to make their lips look fat.
> I just wish people would accept themselves and like themselves as they are and not go along with the flow.


100% agree!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> I have naturally full lips. I often try not to have them stand out too much by wearing lighter color lip color. Like, if I wear red lipstick, my lips look huge! Also, I guess big lips weren't always a thing because as a kid I remember my mother telling me not to lick my lips because she said they'd get even bigger.
> 
> Pic of me:
> View attachment 92803


I reckon you can get away with it because it suits your features and shape. The thing is, it just has to complement your features. A lot of women just do it because it's in fashion now but really they just look better if they left their lips alone IMO but hey...

People should do what makes them feel beautiful I guess lol


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I reckon you can get away with it because it suits your features and shape.


I'll put red or a dark color lipstick on and wipe it off, lol. I guess I'm just not used to it.


RandomDude said:


> The thing is, it just has to complement your features. A lot of women just do it because it's in fashion now but really they just look better if they left their lips alone IMO but hey...
> 
> People should do what makes them feel beautiful I guess lol


Totally agree!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

SCDad01 said:


> I heard when they are filling lips, they do so by taking fat from your butt. So basically, when you kiss a girl with enhanced lips, you are kissing her.....


I kiss my wife's ass all the time, and I don't mean figuratively  


As everyone said, cosmetic procedures can be done right and wrong. This before/after example is a good, natural looking improvement. I would still prefer my wife to not modify herself. I'll take her as she is, but if she really wanted to I wouldn't stop her. I would just help her make sure it was done right.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I kiss my wife's ass all the time, and I don't mean figuratively
> 
> 
> As everyone said, cosmetic procedures can be done right and wrong. This before/after example is a good, natural looking improvement. I would still prefer my wife to not modify herself. I'll take her as she is, but if she really wanted to I wouldn't stop her. I would just help her make sure it was done right.
> ...


Honestly I wouldn't have noticed, but it's mostly eyes->smile->nose in that order when I find someone attractive, mostly the first two.

Eyes secure my attention and the smile makes my heart flutter then tada, trainwreck coming up!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

so_sweet said:


> I have naturally full lips. I often try not to have them stand out too much by wearing lighter color lip color. Like, if I wear red lipstick, my lips look huge! Also, I guess big lips weren't always a thing because as a kid I remember my mother telling me not to lick my lips because she said they'd get even bigger.


Don't EVER feel self conscious about natural attributes. I could not understand when a young lady once told me the same thing you are saying.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> Don't EVER feel self conscious about natural attributes. I could not understand when a young lady once told me the same thing you are saying.


I try not to feel self conscious but it happens, I guess I'm only human, lol. But, thanks, that was nice of you to say.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> I try not to feel self conscious but it happens, I guess I'm only human, lol. But, thanks, that was nice of you to say.


I don't think Angelina Jolie feels self conscious about her lips so neither should you 

Speaking of which, anyone said you look like Cher?






And if you (continue to) keep your age as well as her, your husband is very lucky!


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I don't think Angelina Jolie feels self conscious about her lips so neither should you


Thanks for saying that!


RandomDude said:


> Speaking of which, anyone said you look like Cher?


YES, my whole adult life I've been told that!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks for saying that!
> 
> YES, my whole adult life I've been told that!


You can star as her actually and I would have thought it's CGI and makeup to complete the resemblance 😅


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> You can star as her actually and I would have thought it's CGI and makeup to complete the resemblance 😅


Haha! That's funny!😂
Oh and I missed this part in your other post:


RandomDude said:


> And if you (continue to) keep your age as well as her, your husband is very lucky!


Hey, he's lucky regardless!!! LOLOL 😂🙂


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

may be it has a lot to do with our age , 
When I was 16 I loved girls my age and as I got older the things I liked in women changed as I got older , so I found myself liking women my age and not into the childish body types , now as I use facebook and I am into the photo world I am a member of many groups , I have been known tp remark the age of some models asking if they are 18 without calling out the poster it sometimes seems these men many married some tend to post type photos of models that seem under age , others seem to post only models with extra big chests of the fake type , so I think it is what your into , and I say there are men that like fake but then there are some men out there that are into kids in the same way as there are men out there that are into dolls (the fake life size type made in china) I saw a report on a man that is selling huge amounts of life like dolls so there is a market for them, so if there is a market for fake lifeless dolls there is a market for real dolls that have paid to get the looks they have ,

Surgery can become additive for some as some can start with small low cost work and once they get the boost from having results from the first work later find the need to do more , All so there are people that like the famous beach girl Pamala Anderson that saw her fame grow with her breast size so she went back many times to go bigger each time and then got them reduced again when it became too much for her to walk around with the extra weight ,

the Difference with things like make up that is used on the skin to ladies that don't use a lot or use less toxic make up is any thing you put on your skin has an effect on your skin , even walking around in a built up city every day and the effect of pollution on your skin can cause ageing or worse skin cancer ,

In the same way over stretching the skin with fillers can do harm and it is often too late when we get to know the result 
and we are starting to see only now the first women that used the new types of surgery what way their body ages with work don't when their skin was better able rebound from the work 

YOU get a girl of 18 that is not happy with her breast size she gets her first work done at 20 but when she is 40 not the same body and add another 20 years it is not the same body with aging , we all have seen the photo of old bodys with fake lips or breasts , some famous people have managed to look good all their life but admit to their work best known might be Cher but then if you look up some others that we know 20 years ago and now they look like wax works dummies and compare them to the people in the movies when we were kids even the men aged well now some oof the men we know 20 years ago in movies now look like monsters


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Poll results are astonishing. Overwhelming negative response.

Why the heck are fish lips even in fashion then?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Poll results are astonishing. Overwhelming negative response.
> 
> Why the heck are fish lips even in fashion then?


what people say and what people do are two different things 
we often see in real life (do as I say not as I do )

take any thing that is used to attract the other sex 
the mini skirt came out Men said shame on them but the girl with the short skirt got a date 

many men say no girl needs make up but the same man if in a club and he sees girl with eyes and lips painted and the girl beside her just washed her face he is going to try chatting up the girl with the make up 
today it is boobs like footballs and lips pushed out and lots more and the more the girl looks like Kim k the more demand she has or seems that way


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> what people say and what people do are two different things
> we often see in real life (do as I say not as I do )
> 
> take any thing that is used to attract the other sex
> ...


It's an anonymous poll and I don't see why they would lie 😖


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

it is not that lie on the pole more that they lie to themselves they know what they should do and think but they go against their own judgment


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Candace Owens apologizes for ‘Botoxgate’ after facing backlash for asking men their opinion on lip fillers


“Serious question for men: Do you think that the Botox/Filler, fake lips look is attractive?” Owens’ tweet read.




nypost.com





Hahahaha she should have asked on TAM instead 😆


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> If the reason the woman did it was to improve her BJ skills, it might be nice.


That is great ''outside the box'' (pun intended) thinking right there! 

But, I still voted no.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

As a female I get the feeling the men who do like this overdone lip look associate it with BJ’s and just because a woman has them doesn’t mean she’ll use them for that 😆😆. Sorry bout’ your luck.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> If the pole results are so one-sided, what's up with the damn trend


Because women in general tend to be vain and competitive with each other about looks. Keep up with the Kardashians so to speak. Some girl does something to set her looks separate from the crowd and a lot of the others jump on board. It is like children, "She might get something I will not get!"

Do not understand wanting to look like you are having an allergic reaction and feel the need to inject food poison toxins in their face to paralyze parts of their face. It all just screams insecure!!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Well based on the photo provided on the madonna thread if that's the handiwork of the best surgeons in Hollywood I can only imagine the amateurs!
> 
> Oh wait I don't have to imagine, I've got google.
> 
> View attachment 92661


Quick! Get that woman some Benadryl! Any one have an EpiPen?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I will never understand why people would inject themselves with poison.
> Nor injections of some chemical to make their lips look fat.
> I just wish people would accept themselves and like themselves as they are and not go along with the flow.


Same could also be said about make-up. Those gaudy fake lashes. My wife says she finally feel free that she does not feel like she has to apply make up. She is beautiful like she is. Got rid of all that stuff. Has good skin conditioner regimen.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Poll results are astonishing. Overwhelming negative response.
> 
> Why the heck are fish lips even in fashion then?


It seems like it is about some one doing something different and they might get something I won't get. 

Women are their own worse enemies. They say they do it because the guys like something....um no, they do it because other girls are doing it and they degrade the ones who are not on the band wagon as less than. 

Besides no girl wants to believe they did something to make themselves less attractive so it fuels the montra with girls, that if I am not doing it too, I am not going to be pretty.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> many men say no girl needs make up but the same man if in a club and he sees girl with eyes and lips painted and the girl beside her just washed her face he is going to try chatting up the girl with the make up


Cause in the guys mind, the painted lady is gonna be easy hook up prospect. I choose the fresh face girl next door myself, the one that says this girl is looking for possible LTR.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Poll results are astonishing. Overwhelming negative response.
> 
> Why the heck are fish lips even in fashion then?


I'm going to blame social media. Everything has to be exaggerated to appear in the selfies that get posted regularly. The camera has a tendency to wash out features.

My natural lashes are long and thick, I'm constantly being asked if they're fake. In photographs they're almost invisible. If I wanted them to appear as nice as they do in real life for a photo, I'd have to wear false lashes.

When the social media persona is important to someone, fake is essential to maintaining the illusion.

I had an allergic reaction to an antibiotic once and my lips swelled up A LOT. Fortunately that was as bad as the reaction got. I looked like a very bad filler job.  It was sort of amusing at the time to go out in public and see people stare, thinking I'd paid good money for a cosmetic procedure to look like that.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll just leave this right here.


----------

